# Help me!



## skarvegutt (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi, I'm a boy from Norway who will get is your own air rifle!
but I have some pretty strict requirements for how it should be, so can you help?

Some of the most stringent requirements are;

1, It should have an exit velocity of at least 1200 fps!

2, It MUST be run by a airbottle!

3, it MUST have a rifle recharging technique
(Http://www.google.no/imgres?imgurl=http ... thread.php % 3ft% 3D381367 & usg = __jpxsj_guTpW8nkYEMzLVzS6FJEs = & h = 768 & w = 1024 & sz = 145 & hl = en & start = 51 & zoom = 1 & tbnid = OZZIFbaBOof8hM: & tbnh = 152 & tbnw = 208 & prev = / images% 3Fq% 3Dbsa% 2Br10% 26um% 3D1% 26hl% 3Dno% 26rlz% 3D1R2ADSA_noNO404% 26biw% 3D1083% 26bih% 3D479% 26tbs% 3Disch: 1 & um = 1 & itbs = 1 & iact = rc & dur = 296 & a = eBTYTJ2tDM_oOcfLgdwJ & oei = XxTYTOX9O4qYOoaA1bEG & Esq = 6 & page = 6 & ndsp = 8 & at = 1h: 429, r: 7, S: 51 & tx = 132 & ty = 89) to see the charging thing back there, it's the I am talking about.

want some answers quickly, thank you in advance! :beer:


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.airgunsofarizona.com/blog/20 ... store.html

First, read the article referenced by the link above. Accuracy and repeatability of accuracy is the most important part of this activity. Claims of high speed shots are usually wrong, usually with super lightweight pellets you won't shoot with and a waste of time in advertising.

That said, Try and Evanix Rainstorm or a Crosman Marauder. Both with good handling characteristics. The Evanix will have a bit more power.


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

Hit the button before finishing. Add in a Hill pump and you have a rifle for the field or range. Easy to pump up and each rifle I mentioned will give you 40 good shots before the need to pump again.

http://www.gatewaytoairguns.org/GTA/

The GTA site can give you more information on this type of thing. There are a number of other good sites as well.


----------

